# PR in process, what is longest time I can be out of SA?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I am thinking of travelling whilst my Permanent Resident application is in process. What is the longest time I can be out of South Africa? 

My current relative's visa expires in around 3 years time.

Thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of travelling whilst my Permanent Resident application is in process. What is the longest time I can be out of South Africa?
> 
> ...


There is no requirement to be in SA before the PR is granted (you can even apply for PR from an embassy/consulate outside SA), although in your case you will need to maintain a valid status through the wait since you applied from inside SA. After you get your PR you have to enter the country within a year of becoming a permanent resident. You also can't be away for more than 3 years


----------

